# Troubleshooting



## 2002Hawaii (Jun 19, 2005)

Hi. I recently finished a restoration of my '76 2002

When I finished the car, it ran great for about three or four days. Then it developed a fuel dilivery issue, so I flushed the tank, blew out all the lines, changed the filter, removed and cleaned the pick up, changed the fuel pump, and cleaned the carb. This seems to have solved the fuel dilivery issue, but now the car runs so lean it will harldy idle

I know it's lean because if I close the choke butterflies almost all the way, blocking off most of the air entering the carb, the idle smooths out, and the engine runs much better. I've tried another identicle carb, and had the exact same results.

The engine was totally rebuilt, with high compression pistons, but otherwise it is all stock. Both carbs are Weber 32/36, one was on the car when I bought it, and the other was on another 2002 that we used for parts. This is the first carburetted car I've worked on (I mostly work on imports) so I'm not to familiar with carbs in general. Any help would be apprectiated. Thank, Graham


----------



## Vroomer (Apr 18, 2005)

2002 FAQ

Well, my '69 has a manual choke.. Also, what octane are ya using? You being nice or mean to her? Since you have "high compression pistons" now.

Ask there.

~Vroomer


----------



## 2002Hawaii (Jun 19, 2005)

It has an automatic choke, which seems to work properly. I'm using 92 octane gas


----------



## RedSilver (May 14, 2005)

*Massive vacuum leak from a hose loose.....*

...easy to check with a vacuum gauge, if you can keep it idling long
enough.


----------



## 2002Hawaii (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks guys. The brand new fuel pump was defective, and there was some crud in the carbs. I replaced the fuel pumps and rebuilt the carb, and the car runs great. Thanks.


----------

